# User-Kühlung | DIY [UPDATE]



## Flexsist (18. Juli 2014)

*User-Kühlung | DIY [UPDATE]*

*
User-Kühlung*
*
Nicht nur Hardware braucht eine gute Kühlung, auch der User muss hin und wieder gekühlt werden!* 

​Wer  nicht grade das Glück hat in einem klimatisiertem Raum  seinem PC-Spiele  Hobby nachzugehen kennt dass, verschwitze Hände! Grade  an heißen  Sommertagen sind sie sehr präsent & extrem nervig. Aber  der eine oder andere Spieler (so  wie ich) bekommt auch an normalen  Tagen schwitzige Hände, einfach nur  weil das Spiel so Klasse und  aufregend ist. 

Wie manche  vielleicht schon mitbekommen haben bin ich ein "kleiner" Bastler  und  hab mir auch dafür (schon im letzten Jahr) eine schöne Lösung einfallen lassen. 
Ich habe mir eine User-Kühlung aus ausgemusterten PC-Teilen gebaut: PC-Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung und ein überbrücktes NT.

*Vorteile & Nachteil (m)einer User-Kühlung gegenüber normalen Ventilatoren:*​*Vorteile:*


fein einstellbare Lüfter 
Platz sparend 
leiser 
Strom sparender 
kein nervender Wind im Gesicht 
*Nachteil*:



nicht so stark wie normale Tisch- oder Standventilatoren 
keine Kühlung für die Hände beim spielen mit Controller / Game-Pad 
Das Prinzip ist einfach. Ich erläutere hier mal meine User-Kühlung.

Ich  habe je zwei 120er Lüfter links und rechts neben der Maus &  Tasta  auf Antirutschmatten gestellt, oben auf die Lüfter nochmal   Anti-Rutschmatten drauf. Auf das ganze dann ein IKEA Schrank   Einlage-Brett legt und dort oben drauf die Monitore gestellt.  Mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen, ausser viel Spaß beim vielleicht selber bauen / basteln. 

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind *ausdrücklich* erwünscht!!!

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Icephoen1x (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Nette idee. Ich würde aber statt nem überbrückten atx netzteil ein normales 12v steckernetzteil nehmen. Das wäre höchstwahrscheinlich viel effizienter und würde auch weniger Platz wegnehmen. Ansonsten sieht das mit leds natürlich ziemlich cool aus.


----------



## Flexsist (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*



> Nette idee. Ich würde aber statt nem überbrückten atx netzteil ein normales 12v steckernetzteil nehmen.


Danke! 

Jo, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher wie ich dass machen soll wegen dem 4 poligen Floppy Stromanschluss der Lüftersteuerung.

Vielleicht löte ich mir einfach mal noch eine Verlängerung vom NT aus dem PC zurecht, das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit. 


> Ansonsten sieht das mit leds natürlich ziemlich cool aus.


Das sind sogar RGB LEDs, die im PC Anfang, unter den Monitoren weiter gehen und hinter den Monitoren enden. Das sieht richtig *FETT *aus!


----------



## watercooled (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Naja "Kühlung" ist anders. Ein einfacher Ventilator tuts doch auch, wozu also der Aufwand?


----------



## tsd560ti (22. Juli 2014)

Ich pack mir demnächst auch mal meine Erdbebensirenen aneinander, sind 3 oder 4 Stück mit wohl 180m3/h, das rauscht gut 
Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus bei dir, aber ich könnte nicht so nah am Monitor/mit so gestreckten Armen zocken.


----------



## Flexsist (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*



> Naja "Kühlung" ist anders. Ein einfacher Ventilator tuts doch auch, wozu also der Aufwand?


ähmm...



> *Vorteile:*
> 
> 
> fein einstellbare Lüfter
> ...


Zu dem Platz sparend hätte noch hinzufügen können dass ich damit zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen habe. Mit Zwei Monitoren wäre es ganz schön eng auf dem Tisch geworden. 



> Schaut auf jeden Fall sehr schick aus bei dir,


Danke. 



> aber ich könnte nicht so nah am Monitor/mit so gestreckten Armen zocken.


Geht eigentlich, ich hab ja lange Arme. 
Aber die Tastaur muss nicht mal direkt darunter liegen, Wind kommt auch so dann vor. 

MfG


----------



## Kuomo (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Wenn ich im Multiplayer mal wieder auf 180 übertakte bräuchte ich am besten ne Wakü


----------



## ITX-Guru (27. November 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

da fängt kinderkram und kinkerlitzchen für mich an^^ sorry das sieht nichma schön aus. und wie oft bist du aus versehen mit den fingern rein geraten? sieht einfach nur unpraktisch und gefährlicher aus als es ist. dann lieber n usb hub und n usb mini vetilator vor die knochen. das ist wenigstens genau dafür gemacht^^ aber man kann natürlich auch n atx nt und 2 120mm fans zweckentfremden und sich ne brandquelle mehr in die hütte stellen.


----------



## Flexsist (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*



ITX-Guru schrieb:


> 2x 120mm.



Es sind 4, wer zählen kann ist klar im vorteil.  
Ausserdem ist es noch erweiterbar bei bedarf.



ITX-Guru schrieb:


> und wie oft bist du aus versehen  mit den fingern rein geraten?.



Noch nie.  



ITX-Guru schrieb:


> usb mini vetilator vor die knochen. das ist wenigstens genau dafür gemacht^^



Mit sonem poppeligen Zeugs kann ich nix anfang, zumal die bei 30°C eh nix mehr bringen. Und laut sind sie auch.

Und warum soll das eine Brandquelle sein? Ich hab die Idee ja schon viel länger umgesetzt gehabt als hier gepostet. Läuft, funzt und erfüllt sein Zweck mehr als zufriedenstellend.
Und Unpraktisch ist es auf keinen Fall. Im Gegenteil.

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Und wie ist das befestigt? 
Angenommen du stößt ausversehen mal gegen den Tisch und die Lüfter klappen weg durch den Stoß, fällt dann das Brett auf deine Hände mit dem ganzen Gewicht der Monitore, bzw machen die Monitore dann ein Abgang?


----------



## Flexsist (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Theoretisch ja.

Praktisch, nö. Fällt nix um. Bin schon öfter mit dem Chefsessel vor den Tisch "gefahren".

Die Monitore oben drauf machen das ganze erst stabil.

Ich habe aber in der Tat schon über eine Befestigung mit Schrauben und kleinen Winkeln nachgedacht.
Entweder Winkel an die Lüfter, Winkel dann oben an das Brett. Oder oben und unten Winkel, an Tisch und Brett.
Aber bisher war das (zum Glück) nicht notwendig. 

Wer sich sowas nachbauen will, aber Angst hat mit den Fingern hinein zu geraten, dem kann ich die guten alten Lüftergitter an Herz legen. 

MfG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

Naja muss man wissen, ne`? 
Nicht nur das die Hände aua machen wenns zusammenklappt, auch die Monitore dürften im Arsch sein 
Nette Idee, aber lieber stabil und sicher nachbauen


----------



## Flexsist (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: User-Kühlung | DIY*

*
Update:*
​ *User-Kühlung 2.0*​
Neuer Schreibtisch, Neue User-Kühlung. Diesmal wurden 4 Lüfter mit Hilfe von alten NT-Gehäusen (Deckel mit 120er bzw 140er Lüfteröffnung) an eine Querstrebe unter den Monitoren einfach aufgehang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG​


----------

